# GLA 120-H "Echoes of Kȟe Sapa" -PTSD Therapy Tank- (Pic Heavy)



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Well, if I don't start this now, it'll just be a pic of a finished tank in 6 or so months. I guess I'll start at the beginning, & pardon my use on military terms & date format & such. Also, the top of this post will be taken up by background instead of unboxing/equipment/dirt pics. By now we all know what that looks like.

*Background:* 

In AUG I was looking for something interesting to buy my Household 6 (wife) for her birthday & our 8th anniversary. Since she's Canadian, I think that made it our 25th anniversary in metric, but I digress. She loves watching our son's eastern mush turtle zoom around his tank, so I figured I'd get her a turtle & tank set up. Somewhere along the line, I started reading more & more on planted tanks & soon the "Big Brown Truck of Love" dropped off her ADA 60-P Mist.

As a 10 year US Army Disabled Veteran with a bad case of "The PTSD", I don't even get out of the house outside of appointments at the VA, let alone have the motivation or interest in doing all of the things I used to love. I found that scaping my HH6's tank cleared my head (a miracle) & I got a sense of accomplishment every morning in seeing how much the plants grew from the day before. I've found this to be more therapeutic than all of the VA-issued pills & talk, so I planned on getting a 60-P for myself.

HBDirtbag's "I've Lost My Mind" journal cured me of my 60-P Syndrome, & 3 weeks after buying her tank, led me to ask my Household 6 the most dreaded question in marriage: "How Much Do You Love Me?"

Newlyweds, if you ever hear that question, your spouse just bought something expensive.

A week later the "Freight Semi of Love" brought my 225 lb pallet of GLA 120-H, & like my sig says, the "H" stands for Hernia.

*About the scape:* 

I moved out here to the Black Hills of South Dakota last year from West "BY GOD" Virginia partly because of my post-military issues, & partly because of falling in love with the Black Hills on a cross-country drive back in 2005. I've taken inspiration from the scenery on my weekly drive up to Rapid City for VA appointments, the views of Seven Sisters & Battle Mountain from my house, & driving the long way (Custer-Hill City-Deadwood) up to Sturgis. I'm also adding in some color because this Hillbilly has issues with nothing but snow & pines during the winter months & missing WV in fall (deciduous trees how I love thee).












*Plant List:*

*Alcantara* Reineckii Mini

*Ammania* Pedicellata

*Anubias* Petite

*Bacopa* Australis
Caroliniana
Salzmannii
Sp Japan

*Bucephalandra* Brownie Ghost - an unexpected & GREATLY APPRECIATED gift from Bartohog
Mini Catherineae 
Misc. buces, yet to identify - Bartohog's grab bag o' buce 

*Cabomba* Pulcherrima

*Christmas Moss*

*Didiplis* Diandra

*Eriocaulon* Aquaticum 
Setaceum

*Glossostigma* Elantinoides

*Hemianthus* Callitrichoides

*Lindernia* Rotundifolia Variegated
Sp India

*Limnophilia* Indica

*Ludwigia* Arcuata
Pantanal
Senegalensis
Sp India
Sp. Rubin
Sphaerocarpa

*Marsilea* Creanta

*Mayaca* Sp Sulowenia

*Myriophyllum* Sp. Guyana 

*Persicaria* Sp. Kawagoeanum
Sp. Sao Paulo

*Pogostemon* Erectus
Helferi Red (Red Downoi)

*Proserpinaca* Palustris 

*Red Cabomba* Belem

*Rotala* Colorata
Indica 
Macandra Green
Red Cross
Sp Green
Sp Nanjenshan
Sp Vietnam
Wallichii

*Starougyne* Repens
Sp Purple

*Wave Moss*

*Wood:*

"Christmas" Bonsai from Bonsai Driftwood

*Stone:*

Seriyu

*Substrate:*

Power Sand
ADA Amazonia
Randomly scattered & strategically placed Iron Bottom & Multi Bottom -preemptive fert strike, or dumb idea...I've got no clue which but I did it anyway. That's just how this old soldier rolls.

*Filters:*

Eheim 2217 (Pre-cycled on Household 6's tank)
Hydor Pro 600 

*Heater:*

Hydor 200W inline 

*Glass:*

CO2Art- Lily Pipe Surface Skimmer
Poppy Glass Outflow 

Cal Aqua Labs- Influx X3
Efflux F3


*CO2:*

Atomic V1 -Yes I know it's way too small & expensive but, I use on on HH6's tank & the convenience of buying cartridges for both our tanks till my son finds a place that refills large tanks in Rapid City & I can do a 20 lb system works for me. It ain't like I can get out of the house & ask around...I don't even answer the phone. It's actually hard to private message you folks. Ah, the joys of PTSD.

Atomic inline diffuser
Atomic bubble counter

Can you tell I'm gearing up for a 2nd 120-H? My Household 6 is gonna kill me!

*Critters:*

5 Tiger Nerite Snails
5 Zebra Nerite Snails
5 Sun Thorn Nerite Snails

60 Sakura Fire Red Cherry Shrimp
10 Neon Yellow Shrimp

8 Pygmy Corys
4 Black Bar Endler's
4 Peacock Endler's
2 Tiger Endler's
2 Rainbow Endler's
10 Zebra Danios
4 Platinum Blue Ivory Mosaic Halfmoon Guppies
2 Red Striped Killifish
2 Gold Australe Killifish
6 Khuli Loaches

*Folks Who Have Made This Possible:*

-This Space Continually Updated-

*TPTers
*
-Showing the Love-*

Bartohog*- Plants & Mosses
*Herns*- Mosses
*jesseliu13*- Plants
*Mrbluepanda*- Seriyu Stone
*natebuchholz*- Plants
*Patriot*- Diffuser
*plantbrain*- Plants

*Others

**My Household 6*- Support, Eye-rolling, Heavy Sighs when UPS/FedEx shows up
*The US Taxpayer*- This is where most of my VA Disability check ends up

*The Tank aka FINALLY HILLBILLY! I got carpal tunnel from scrolling through your yakking!:*

So here's the basic scape layout. 



















Looking straight-on, the hill on the right goes past center-line & the valley is cutting diagonally to the left, but there's a specific reason for this. As you can see in the pic, the tank (& you can catch a bit of my HH6's tank beside it) is sitting behind a slab of granite & on top of a cutting mat.

That 3' x 6' table used to be my leatherworking space. Looks like I'm down to just making wallets/belts/holsters (will trade for plants lol). I also have just enough room for for my drawing pads off to the right, hence the tank is scaped for my view while working. It also provides a nice little world to escape to to calm down when the PTSD gets bad. Having that little world right in my face will help me calm down & get grounded according to my VA theRapist - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bxnuOdWUmA

*Phase Line Alpha*

So what's Kȟe Sapa without pine trees? I'm trying to figure out if & how I want to do Cottonwoods. Perhaps my Anubias Petite on some smaller driftwood. I also have to figure out where I want my gifted Buce...& I have a feeling I'll get into collecting those beautiful plants.










I picked these two beauties up from Bonsai Driftwood. The pic shows their general placement, & I might look into having a couple custom height trees made. Yes, I know I could do it myself, but one: I try my best to support folks who are trying to make their hobby a viable business, & two: honestly, it's hard enough for me to do anything thanks to the PTSD & I don't want my family bearing the brunt of me walking around all pissy because the trees didn't turn out the way I wanted.

Trust me, it'll be bad enough tying the Christmas Moss to them...for hours.

As this is only my 2nd tank, & I've been doing this for less than a month as of today 27AUG15, tips/tricks/pro advice is _always _welcomed. Better pics than iPhone 6 will be coming in the future... if I can find the dang charger for my Nikon 1... or my 2 pro Sony camcorders. Moving sucks. You can never find anything.

*Phase Line Bravo*

-_You, this is Me. Engaged & Destroyed one bank account. Time Now. Charlie Mike, over..._-

As of 10OCT15










By now you're saying "Wow Mac, it's simply amazing how many plants just magically sprout in Aquasoil when you add water"! Unfortunately, that's just not the case. They say money doesn't grow on trees...but apparently it *DOES GROW IN AQUARIUMS*. This is *NOT* a cheap hobby...but I love it anyhow! Aquatic plants are like Lay's potato chips, you can't just have one. 

I must tell you though, working on this tank HAS DONE WONDERS for my PTSD. When I'm having issues I find myself shoulder deep in water moving plants or scraping algae & I can actually focus & calm down. I guess it's like equine therapy...just more expensive. :wink2:

I'm going through & marking strictly tank posts with the green arrow thingy so you can scroll through & just hit the tank stuff if you don't want to read the conversation posts. I'll keep running progress pics in this post with little blurbs after them as well. There will also be the Black Hills Hillbilly™ website in the future because, why the hell not!

_*THANKS FOR LOOKING! *_-Mac


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I really like the scape you have, the trees look amazing. I think a few more on the left hand side would help fill in the mountain look really well.


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Agreed, that does look awesome. Is that a BML light?


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Current lighting is an ARCHAEA Ultra-Gro.


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Those trees are damn beautiful imo. Subbed!


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> I really like the scape you have, the trees look amazing. I think a few more on the left hand side would help fill in the mountain look really well.


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, but it's just the width of the trees that's a problem. The left side is going to be raised a bit (I had run out of Amazonia). But, there is still something I want to try that might make just the 2 pines & some soon to be made cottonwood trees, pull off the illusion.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

this is awesome!


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

HBdirtbag said:


> this is awesome!


Why thank you my long lost twin! It's yet to be seen if our psychic scaping connection carries over into planting lol

Bump:


Sub1117 said:


> Those trees are damn beautiful imo. Subbed!


I appreciate it!


----------



## mishe (Apr 27, 2015)

I love the hard scape so far! Good luck with your tanks, I just got my 60P finally running


----------



## Robert in Sac Area (Sep 2, 2015)

This looks awesome. What are you planning on putting in the valley? I am starting to put together the stuff for my second tank after my first ended in total failure. I was to shy to do a journal on it and admire all you folks that do journals.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Oy! That's a cool looking scape. Not one cool tree but two to boot. 

I had to laugh at "Household 6", I confess I'd never heard the term before. Over here we tend to use Niner Domestic. 

I'm super glad this hobby is helping you "clear your head". Good luck with the tank, will be following.


----------



## co2art (May 28, 2014)

First off, THANK YOU for all that you've given. I have the utmost respect for our soldiers. 

Next, I think it's awesome that our hobby brings some peace. I bet it does for all of us on some level. I know I get so immersed in setting a tank up that I pretty much block the rest of the world out for a little while.

Lastly, I can't wait to this come to life. Unfortunately, that's also when multiple tank syndrome kicks in as you're waiting the current one to grow in.

Hit me up if you need any help


----------



## TN2CA (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice layout. I find doing this is great therapy, but I am still very new to it because I have moved so much in the past 12 years and have to move very slowly on doing each one because of other money hogs in my household.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank y'all for your comments.

Now I'm in the middle of re-planning my planting given my newfound fascination with bucephalandra! I'm taking the direction away from the semi-realistic carpeting with ug & mosses & breaking the bank with buce. The pine trees will still have Christmas moss, & I have some wood coming for Anubias Petite trees, but I really want the multiple colors mini buces can give & it also gives me the leeway to add other small colorful plants that I wouldn't have otherwise put in because they wouldn't look right to me. 

Daisy, I see your troops every time I'm up in Edmonton visiting my in-laws. Lime green camo uniforms...what are y'all trying to blend in with, the 80's? I joke with my wife that they could hide in her tank. "Tony Abbott wants to put Canadian troops in our cities" funniest ad EVER! 


& Robert, just do a journal. I didn't do one for my Household 6's tank & wasn't considering doing one for this tank, but it was something I had to force myself to do. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey, I wore one of those uniforms for a while! They were so warm when they first came out, because of all the pigment in the fabric. Nice thing was, first ex I was out on, I accidentally dumped spaghetti on my lap. Yeah, clumsy. It didn't show after a bit of a wipe, magic!

Brrr, Edmonton. Been there a few times, various seasons. One of my friends just moved to be closer to her family. 

Good luck with the buces. I have one only, as a tryout.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> Hey, I wore one of those uniforms for a while! They were so warm when they first came out, because of all the pigment in the fabric. Nice thing was, first ex I was out on, I accidentally dumped spaghetti on my lap. Yeah, clumsy. It didn't show after a bit of a wipe, magic!
> 
> Brrr, Edmonton. Been there a few times, various seasons. One of my friends just moved to be closer to her family.
> 
> Good luck with the buces. I have one only, as a tryout.


You've gotta love the military genius who came up with the CADPAT camo boots... How on earth were y'all supposed to polish those?! lol I'm glad I got out of our army before they introduced the new "only blends into a gravel pit" pattern.

As for the buces, I love the shear scope of how many variations there are & the color differences will be like "painting" the tank. I told my wife I wanted to tear my scape apart & do a buce tank... the look I got made my decision to carpet the current scape with buces a no-brainer! I can therefore change the carpeting plants AND keep my testicles intact.


----------



## Hetzer (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow, that hardscape looks very cool, 120H is my favorite tank size. 
Good luck sir! - Hetzer


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

Funny seeing someone else from the hills around these parts. How'd you end up in Hot Springs? 

Following this thread to see how your tank develops 

Also, thank you for your service.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Black Hills Tj said:


> Funny seeing someone else from the hills around these parts. How'd you end up in Hot Springs?
> 
> Following this thread to see how your tank develops
> 
> Also, thank you for your service.


I did a cross-country drive back in 05 & fell in love with the Black Hills. While looking for the opportunity to get back out here I lived in Canada, GA, TX, South Korea, & back home in West BY GOD Virginia. During those years I was trying to narrow down exactly where I wanted to move to out here & discovered Hot Springs. I couldn't go wrong with a town of less than 3500 & a high population of fellow Veterans, let alone the fact I have a ton of VA appointments & the hospital is 2 minutes from my front door. So I packed up what would fit in the 4runner & drove straight through to get here last year...& found out I ain't as young as I used to be lol.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Right on. I love it up there (big road trip guy, done 10 cross country drives, usually stay off the hwy and stick to back roads. 6 years ago we were living down in Huntington Beach and literally one day just out all our [censored][censored][censored][censored] in the car and decided to find a new place to live. 30 days later settled down in North Carolina for a few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't currently live in Rapid City, but my family still does. I received my BS in Biology from Black Hills State University before moving to Sioux Falls with my wife. I am currently in Texas for Tech School for the Air National Guard. One of these days I'd love to move back to the hills!


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Black Hills Tj said:


> I don't currently live in Rapid City, but my family still does. I received my BS in Biology from Black Hills State University before moving to Sioux Falls with my wife. I am currently in Texas for Tech School for the Air National Guard. One of these days I'd love to move back to the hills!


Sioux Falls?! Wrong side of the river. It's funny how I adopted that South Dakota thinking. Thanks for your service Bother! I catch the sound of ANG Blackhawks down here every once in a while...it puts me back in the "that sounds like work headed my way" vibe. I was going to be a tech in the ANG, but the VA rated me at 70% (for now).

I love it out here. Bought a house within 8 months of being here. Still getting used to snow one day & 95 degrees the next.


----------



## MBADataMiner (Aug 24, 2015)

This is already looking great, I like the bonsai wood a lot.


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm your neighbor to the North Hillbilly!


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

hiimkari29 said:


> I'm your neighbor to the North Hillbilly!


Waaaaaay north lol


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Where the pics at? Thought this was pic heavy!? 

Looking forward to how this tank comes together!


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

klibs said:


> Where the pics at? Thought this was pic heavy!?
> 
> Looking forward to how this tank comes together!


Ha, yeah, I know. More pics will be coming later this week when I get more plants in. I've got quite a bit coming for my 39th birthday on Friday. I would take a pic of my Anubias Petite tree but it's currently in the white fungus phase...I'll clean it off during my planting phase Thurs-Fri. Here's hoping I can pull off my Dutch scape "sunrise" effect with my Ludwigia.

I've got a ton of reds coming with the Luds & Alcantara, & I'm starting to worry about not enough green. I'm sure the trees will help a ton, but it's hard for me to see the final product in my head on those. Instantly filling those out with Mini Christmas would cost a fortune. 

Thanks for watching, & I'll try not to let you down! -Mac


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

Happy early birthday!! Looking forward to seeing more pics!!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

The first few months are the worst - always takes my tanks at least 2-3 months to be anything less than a total headache.
Good luck


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

I figured I'd give y'all a little teaser pic...forgive me for not cleaning up the mess from the replanting marathon yesterday. 

I've got Nate's emersed HC weighed down & we'll see what takes off, & some Starougyne coming from Tom Barr later this week. It's starting to look like Spearfish Canyon this time of year. You might have noticed the random DHG. I'm wanting a semi-controlled chaos to my fore & mid-ground that looks like the scenery here in SD, not the defined boundaries seen in your average scape. I shall dub it Hillbillidutchigumi™ as I channel my inner aquascaping anarchist. 

You can see my Anubias (& now also mystery buce) tree that I'm iffy on keeping in the scape. It kind of kills the valley I created, but I'll make the ultimate decision when things have grown in more.

In other news, I just sold my 88 key Korg Kronos-X (the PTSD has hit me so hard over the last couple years I haven't had any interest in anything I used to do for enjoyment) to partially fund this new hobby, which has been the only thing that has given me motivation for years. Will part of that cash turn into another 120-H? :icon_twis


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

That is absolutely gorgeous. I've had 'fish tanks' for years but never got into live plants etc. I started looking into this and rigs like this are what really sparked my interest. I have no idea of what most of what I am looking at is since I am still greener than newborn baby kaka. I have taken your image and cropped out a couple of places as I am really curious what these are as they are so cool:



















These I really like:









Thanks for your service and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

thedood said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous. I've had 'fish tanks' for years but never got into live plants etc. I started looking into this and rigs like this are what really sparked my interest. I have no idea of what most of what I am looking at is since I am still greener than newborn baby kaka. I have taken your image and cropped out a couple of places as I am really curious what these are as they are so cool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 1st is Alcantara Reineckii mini in it's emersed form, 2nd is Ludwigia Ovalis, & the 3rd is Eriocaulon Setaceum if I remember correctly...my shrimp love hanging out on them. Don't worry about being new to this, this is only my 2nd tank & the hobby only started for me last month! I know how you feel. I saw Iwagumi scapes on here & decided "I want to do that"...then saw Dutch scapes "damnit, now I want to do THAT", & all hell broke loose from there lol.

I was inspired from tons of tanks on this site, & you don't know how honored I feel that this little tank that I've done to help make my days better, would inspire anyone! I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Hetzer (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow thats beautiful! Cant wait to see it mature


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Great start so far. I don't have PTSD but I had very severe panic disorder where it was very challenging for me to get out of the house or do much of anything when I first started this hobby. I fell in love with aquascaping too and found it was very therapeutic for me and got me through rough days or days I just wasn't motivated to "progress", it gave me something to immerse myself in. Anyway, just sharing a similar story and it was absolutely life changing for me, as well as my other passion, music. 

Anyway, looking forward to the updates, great start.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

talontsiawd said:


> Great start so far. I don't have PTSD but I had very severe panic disorder where it was very challenging for me to get out of the house or do much of anything when I first started this hobby. I fell in love with aquascaping too and found it was very therapeutic for me and got me through rough days or days I just wasn't motivated to "progress", it gave me something to immerse myself in. Anyway, just sharing a similar story and it was absolutely life changing for me, as well as my other passion, music.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to the updates, great start.


Yeah, I've got a side order of that too along with a few other things that basically keeps me confined to the house outside of VA appointments. I've been doing better & they gave me some new meds, so I'm going to the Wild Horse Sanctuary later this week when my dad & step-mom come in for a visit. 

As far as my music, when I get back into it (hopefully I will) I'm going the keyboard controller/software route. I loved my Korgs, had the Trinity, Triton, & finally the Kronos.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Black Hills Hillbilly said:


> Yeah, I've got a side order of that too along with a few other things that basically keeps me confined to the house outside of VA appointments. I've been doing better & they gave me some new meds, so I'm going to the Wild Horse Sanctuary later this week when my dad & step-mom come in for a visit.
> 
> As far as my music, when I get back into it (hopefully I will) I'm going the keyboard controller/software route. I loved my Korgs, had the Trinity, Triton, & finally the Kronos.


I totally get how that can be and even though things are likely different for us, I felt the same for more than a few years, now really getting to where I can manage things on a much higher level. 

As for music, I gave up all my hardware machines outside of one that isn't critical for me to have. I personally love Reason, it takes time to learn but is super flexible. By using the TAB key, you can also recable things and do some very creative and interesting stuff that you just cannot easily do on a channel insert or send effect. It's cool because on one side, it's not hard to pick up but every time I think I mastered it, I find something new, even after a decade of using the program.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

@talontsiawd This was my previous setup. The KRK VXT 4's really surprised me, & the sub has the potential to knock down my 1920's plaster & lath walls. I was listening to the Cult -She Sells Sanctuary at the time of the pic.










In tank news, I have plants coming today from Tom Barr, & tomorrow from Bartohog. My father & "wicked" step-mother came in last night & we're headed to the Wild Horse Sanctuary this afternoon, so I'm not sure when I'll get a chance to plant. BUT, y'all'll get pics of the tank & wild horses when I update!


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Got me a little equine therapy yesterday, excuse the hair, my son & I are in a hair growing contest. Got home to plants from Tom Barr, & have Bartohog's plants coming today (3rd order! I'm a happy customer of a fellow Hillbilly). I'll be busy with the tank while my Household 6 takes my parents up to Mt Rushmore & tomorrow I'll be busy wearing my old gold & blue with the West "BY GOD" Virginia University game blasted on my tv so I've gotta be hitting the tank hard while I have a chance. 


















A hint of the inspiration for my tank... I love West "BY GOD" River South Dakota!


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

Great pictures! Have fun at the heads!!


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown (Feb 6, 2015)

Have you gotten up to TR's ranch yet? Inspiring place.

I was born in Sioux Falls, and my sister lived up in Williston until a couple months ago.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

nbr1rodeoclown said:


> Have you gotten up to TR's ranch yet? Inspiring place.
> 
> I was born in Sioux Falls, and my sister lived up in Williston until a couple months ago.


Unfortunately with my PTSD it's hard enough to get out of the house. There's so much great stuff to do here that I miss out on because I don't deal well with people. TR's ranch is beautiful & I want to go, but I've got to find a time when it's sparsely populated. I know I could get some great shots up there. This forum is the most "social interaction" I usually get...which is VERY BAD because I always want more tanks & more plants! Oh well, it beats drinking my money away like I used to.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Operation Sit Back & Watch It Grow In is a go. Just waiting on shrimp...& a nano tank to start on >


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Man, that really turned out great and it's only in the early stages. I love all the color variations. It's not your typical layout but I think you've captured the look and feel of the scenery you were going for very well. It's refreshing to see something new


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

I have to update the plant list & take better pics with the Nikon, but that's a job for tomorrow. Thank y'all for your comments. It's nice to have a like button on here now.


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

By the way, how do you like the poppy style outflow pipe? Especially on a 48" tank. I've been contemplating one for a nano I'm putting together but haven't found much discussion on them.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

bk. said:


> By the way, how do you like the poppy style outflow pipe? Especially on a 48" tank. I've been contemplating one for a nano I'm putting together but haven't found much discussion on them.


It's so so, but I just got it a few days ago. I've got a Cal Aqua Efflux X3 running on the other filter. I don't know about the 13mm poppy styles but the outlet bowl is HUGE. I'm Thinking of a spin on my upcoming nano unless I go for an internal filter like @Daisy Mae has in her Mini M.


----------



## PassengerTN (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow! Joining in a touch late, but this is phenomenal already! I love the trees, they are perfect IMHO. Very intrigued to watch you and your tanks progress as time moves forward


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

bk. said:


> Man, that really turned out great and it's only in the early stages. I love all the color variations. It's not your typical layout but I think you've captured the look and feel of the scenery you were going for very well. It's refreshing to see something new


I've been trying to figure out a name for this style of layout, & all I've come up with is West "BY GOD" Virginia Dutch. It's like Pennsylvania Dutch without being Amish. IF, & of course it's a BIG IF, everything grows in like I've planned, the whole background will be reminiscent of a sunrise/sunset with yellows to oranges to reds to deep reds going from the center of the valley outward to the sides of the tank. I've also placed reds & oranges coming out to the foreground in places to mimic how the sun plays off the top of the hills during said sunrise/sunset.

The only thing that bothers me is the tank not being deep enough front to back to be comfortable with the spacing of my background plants & moss trees. I've had the trees out for a couple of weeks to allow the background plants to "go towards the light"0. I'm hoping that with their alone time with the continuous nuclear blast that is my 2 UltraGro's & the extra ferts & CO2 I gave them, they'll have a strong will to live & not be affected by the shade the moss trees make. It IS a few times daily chore to make sure they haven't been pushed under the trees by the filter, but I need the exercise.

Oh, & BTW, my hometown is an hour & 45 minutes south of you (Parkersburg) & I used to be up there all the time. I've got an Army buddy up there who still enjoys the riots during the Ohio State vs Michigan game.


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Black Hills Hillbilly said:


> I've been trying to figure out a name for this style of layout, & all I've come up with is West "BY GOD" Virginia Dutch. It's like Pennsylvania Dutch without being Amish. IF, & of course it's a BIG IF, everything grows in like I've planned, the whole background will be reminiscent of a sunrise/sunset with yellows to oranges to reds to deep reds going from the center of the valley outward to the sides of the tank. I've also placed reds & oranges coming out to the foreground in places to mimic how the sun plays off the top of the hills during said sunrise/sunset.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me is the tank not being deep enough front to back to be comfortable with the spacing of my background plants & moss trees. I've had the trees out for a couple of weeks to allow the background plants to "go towards the light"0. I'm hoping that with their alone time with the continuous nuclear blast that is my 2 UltraGro's & the extra ferts & CO2 I gave them, they'll have a strong will to live & not be affected by the shade the moss trees make. It IS a few times daily chore to make sure they haven't been pushed under the trees by the filter, but I need the exercise.
> 
> Oh, & BTW, my hometown is an hour & 45 minutes south of you (Parkersburg) & I used to be up there all the time. I've got an Army buddy up there who still enjoys the riots during the Ohio State vs Michigan game.



Nothing ground breaking ever came without some risk and trial. Good on you for stepping out of the box. I hope you get exactly what you're trying to capture 

I say we call it Black Hills Dutch . Rolls off the tongue nicely. 

Haha, yeah man, Ohio people love their OSU football. A friend of mine got a couple of tickets to today's game but of course, I have a friend who is getting married today. Terribly unthoughtful of him to get married during football season . Especially on a Saturday!


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

bk. said:


> Nothing ground breaking ever came without some risk and trial. Good on you for stepping out of the box. I hope you get exactly what you're trying to capture
> 
> I say we call it Black Hills Dutch . Rolls off the tongue nicely.
> 
> Haha, yeah man, Ohio people love their OSU football. A friend of mine got a couple of tickets to today's game but of course, I have a friend who is getting married today. Terribly unthoughtful of him to get married during football season . Especially on a Saturday!


*_DING DING_* I think we have a winner. "Black Hills Dutch" it is... Why the hell didn't I think of that?! & WHAT WAS YOUR FRIEND THINKING?!?! I got married in the beginning of August, no missin WVU football & my Household 6 wasn't worried about hockey. You'll have to do the hidden radio with the earphones snaked up under your suit bit: "If anyone objects to this marriage let them speak now..." *TOUCHDOWN!!!!!*


----------



## cosmic_shaman (Oct 2, 2015)

Late to this thread, but I'm so glad I eventually came across it.
Fantastic tank! The trees are definitely my favorite part, what a brilliant idea!

Subscribed, and waiting patiently for more updates; can't wait to see what other cool things you decide to do


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

I've got new shrimp & a ton of fish coming this week, along with my nano tank... man, I hope my Household 6's gift from Sur La Table gets here 1st! 

*Endler's*: Black Bar X 4
Peacock X 4
Tiger X 2
Rainbow X 2

*Guppies*: Platinum Ivory Blue Mosaic X 4

*Killifish*: Red Striped X 2
Gold Australe X 2

*Danio*: Zebra X 10

*Loach*: Kuhli X 6

*Corydoras*: Pygmy X 12 

& the ones I can't wait for: *Crocodile Toothpick!!!* X 3

Yes I know that my Endler's & Guppies will interbreed, but outside of their colors, that's another reason I ordered them. Maybe I'll come up with something interesting & start selling *Hybrid Hillbillyfish™*. I've got a VA shrink appointment this morning, so I'll edit & give y'all the numbers after coming back (& then spending a couple hours shoulder deep in my tank to calm down). Happy day after Canadian Thanksgiving!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Tank looks great. I like how your plant choices as well as how everything is kept low.


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

Black Hills Hillbilly said:


> I've got new shrimp & a ton of fish coming this week, along with my nano tank... man, I hope my Household 6's gift from Sur La Table gets here 1st!
> 
> *Endler's*: Black Bar
> Peacock
> ...


Hybrid Hillbillyfish! Haha! I would definitely take one of those even if it had a fin sticking out its forehead lol


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

klibs said:


> Tank looks great. I like how your plant choices as well as how everything is kept low.


I really wanted to have a lot of space up top for the fish to set off the plants below with the negative space in between. I'm still debating on frosting the back of the tank. Sometimes it's kinda cool to get down & look through it & out the window & see the Black Hills beyond.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

I like the way you think,layout is excellent

Regards


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Black Hills Hillbilly said:


> Sometimes it's kinda cool to get down & look through it & out the window & see the Black Hills beyond.


That sounds neat!
And then the Hybrid Hillbillyfish shows up in the field of view. He he.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Also by keeping it low you accentuate the trees which should definitely be the focal points of the tank.

Frosting the back may be a good idea - tough call though!


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

klibs said:


> Also by keeping it low you accentuate the trees which should definitely be the focal points of the tank.
> 
> Frosting the back may be a good idea - tough call though!


If I frosted it I'd try to emulate seeing the Hills flowing off into the distance with multiple coats like I can see on most days driving back down here from Rapid. I figure if I can do one overall coat & then do subsequent coats that flow like the Hills which are more opaque, I might be able to pull it off...or be spending the next 5 hours with a razor blade scraping off because it failed. I'd also give adding a layer of transparent blue to the 1st coat of frosting a try.

Hmmm.... I mean it ain't like I own a job, being all disabled & such, so it ain't like I don't have the hours free. _*QUICKLY! TO THE MACMOBILE!









*_


----------



## cosmic_shaman (Oct 2, 2015)

I had never heard of a Crocodile Toothpick before this post, so I went to my best friend Google and read up a little. I don't think many things are "cute" (other than my girl at home, of course) but these guys fit the bill. The couple of sites I went to mentioned a few parameters they need to be cozy, but some specifics nobody seem to know much about. I'll be focusing more time on this thread for sure, as my curiosity is now off the charts :nerd:

Have I mentioned I love your tank? :laugh2:


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

cosmic_shaman said:


> I had never heard of a Crocodile Toothpick before this post, so I went to my best friend Google and read up a little. I don't think many things are "cute" (other than my girl at home, of course) but these guys fit the bill. The couple of sites I went to mentioned a few parameters they need to be cozy, but some specifics nobody seem to know much about. I'll be focusing more time on this thread for sure, as my curiosity is now off the charts :nerd:
> 
> Have I mentioned I love your tank? :laugh2:


There's a few (a small few) on here that have them...it actually where I 1st heard of them & as soon as I saw them I HAD to have some of them! I've read up what I could, but there really ain't that much info out there compared to everything else that will inhabit my tank. It'll be an experiment for sure, much like finding out what color of fish I'll have when the guppies & Endler's interbreed!

Thanks for the tank love!


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Well, The Wet Spot was out of Crocodile Toothpicks, which sucks, but they will definitely be added to the tank in the future. My male Tiger Endler is now named Don Juan because he hasn't just been hitting on the female Endler's, but also the female Killifish & Danios. For a little half-inch fish, he gets around. I wouldn't be surprised to see him trying his pickup lines with the Loaches, shrimp, or even the snails. Everything for "Divorce Papers" is here outside of the filter & heater. I'm debating on a few things with that one. Should I scape it or leave it a standard farm tank? Should I make another journal for it, or just start inserting it into this journal? How many licks does it take to get to the Aquasoil center of a Nano Tank? How am I going to be able to con my Household 6 into letting me get more tanks? I may not know the answers to these questions, but one thing I do know is a good cup of coffee...


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Believe it or not, I'm actually thinking about a total rescape. I don't know if it's a joy of being shoulder deep in the tank all day or my tendency to never quite be satisfied with anything I do. If I rescape, I don't think the trees will be included & although that's why most folks like my scape simply because of the trees, ultimately this tank is therapy for me (or pour moi to make sure it's up to Canadian language code for @Daisy Mae zut alors!). My wife (what are you doing now?!) & the mailman (who the hell orders rocks through the mail?!) are gonna hate me. If I do, & I'm 90% sure I am, I'll be combining journals so you'll be able to follow "Divorce Papers" & Operation Rescape in one place.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

IMO your scape is excellent. You could try switching around plants / trying different things with them. I would not scape the entire tank over if I were you. Let your original plan come completely to fruition vs starting over every few months.

Of course it's up to you! I personally think working on my tank is a PITA but enjoy seeing it progress over time. I look back on what it looked like 2 months ago and laugh.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

klibs said:


> IMO your scape is excellent. You could try switching around plants / trying different things with them. I would not scape the entire tank over if I were you. Let your original plan come completely to fruition vs starting over every few months.
> 
> Of course it's up to you! I personally think working on my tank is a PITA but enjoy seeing it progress over time. I look back on what it looked like 2 months ago and laugh.


The original plan came close to what was in my head, but it's something about the trees that keeps eating at me in the back of my head. I can't exactly put my finger on it. I've actually replanted around 5 times & have the colors almost exactly what I originally envisioned. 

The rescape I'm thinking about will still be "In the Black Hills-ish" but without the trees & with more rock/cliff faces where I can stick more buces. I love working on my tank because it focuses my scattered thoughts & motivates me to be somewhat active. Rest assured that the rescape will be just as stand-apart as the 1st, although the colorways will remain the same. That bit turned out pretty good. Thanks for reading, I always appreciate comments.

-Mac


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

Black Hills Hillbilly said:


> The original plan came close to what was in my head, but it's something about the trees that keeps eating at me in the back of my head. I can't exactly put my finger on it. I've actually replanted around 5 times & have the colors almost exactly what I originally envisioned.
> 
> The rescape I'm thinking about will still be "In the Black Hills-ish" but without the trees & with more rock/cliff faces where I can stick more buces. I love working on my tank because it focuses my scattered thoughts & motivates me to be somewhat active. Rest assured that the rescape will be just as stand-apart as the 1st, although the colorways will remain the same. That bit turned out pretty good. Thanks for reading, I always appreciate comments.
> 
> -Mac


I also agree with others, this is a REALLY NICE SCAPE!!!
But I also see the trees as a little off, well one of them. The one in the "Valley" just seems out of place, if it was my tank and if it would fit I would move that from the valley to the right side of the tank in front being it IS a smaller one. Besides that it looks really nice and I wish my tank looked HALF as nice.

EDIT>>>
Forgot to add THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey, you gotta do what you gotta do (about the rescape I mean). I like to fiddle around with my tanks too, but it's not as big an urge now as in the beginning. Probably because there enough tanks that a small twitch here, a little tweak there is enough. 

So, you order rocks through the mail, huh? I don't feel so bad about ordering gravel and sand then:grin2:


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

This is why you need two tanks. One to let grow in and one to constantly mess with. 

If you do decide to rescape, and by the sound of it, this scape is already scheduled for demolition, I have an idea that I haven't seem anyone do yet. I'm sure you've seen the layouts in much smaller tanks that use a tree as the center piece. You know, like a hill side picture with grass and a lonely tree? I've never seen anyone pull that off with a 120cm tank. That would be epic! Anyway, get another tank to fool around with while the big one fills in.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

oldpunk78 said:


> This is why you need two tanks. One to let grow in and one to constantly mess with.
> 
> If you do decide to rescape, and by the sound of it, this scape is already scheduled for demolition, I have an idea that I haven't seem anyone do yet. I'm sure you've seen the layouts in much smaller tanks that use a tree as the center piece. You know, like a hill side picture with grass and a lonely tree? I've never seen anyone pull that off with a 120cm tank. That would be epic! Anyway, get another tank to fool around with while the big one fills in.


I was thinking about the single tree idea, especially since on my drives to & from Rapid City there are lonely trees where the Hills meet the prairie. It'll also work with my "sunrise" plant background. It'll be kind of hard just having one tree though "Because everyone needs a friend".


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> Hey, you gotta do what you gotta do (about the rescape I mean). I like to fiddle around with my tanks too, but it's not as big an urge now as in the beginning. Probably because there enough tanks that a small twitch here, a little tweak there is enough.
> 
> So, you order rocks through the mail, huh? I don't feel so bad about ordering gravel and sand then:grin2:


All of my stone comes from @Mrbluepanda. The 1st delivery the mailman asked "Whaddya got in there, rocks?!". The look on his face when I said yes & showed him was priceless. So now I'm the crazy guy on the corner who orders rocks in the mail.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

*Gla 120-h-a1 "South Dakota Sunrise", Mini-M "Divorce Papers", 60-P "Endler's Game"*

Operation "South Dakota Sunrise" is a go along with Operation Arranging Tanks On My Table...& that part sucks. Phase 1 is complete: A rescape of my Household 6's tank "Endler's Game" (how original can that be? 0%) & turning it lengthwise on the end of the table. Phase 2 will be actually scaping my GLA Mini-M, which will go o the left side of the table on top of the marble slab. Phase 3 is the rough bit of moving & rescaping the 120-H. 200 lbs of tank alone was interesting to get into position.

It'll be nice to sit at my table & be surrounded on 3 sides by tanks.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

So, I replanted my Household 6's tank, getting ready to scape "Divorce Papers" & just found out there's a Godzilla marathon on tv...hold my calls...no more work today.


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Mac, 

So I've recently arrived but I took the time to read through the thread and I enjoyed it immensely, especially your wit and the sharing of your personal thoughts and internal monologue.

The scape and fauna choices were refreshing change from the norm and I'm glad people still step out of the box and walk across the road. Can't wait to see the rescape.

Not American, but I still wanna say, Thank you for your patriotism and service, and I'm glad that the hobby can bring you and you family some much deserved peace.

If you are ever in Barbados, just give me a holler.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

gt turbo said:


> Hi Mac,
> 
> So I've recently arrived but I took the time to read through the thread and I enjoyed it immensely, especially your wit and the sharing of your personal thoughts and internal monologue.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! I'm almost 100% with the rescape & it actually looks somewhat tame without the trees, BUT there may be a _new_ tree in the next few weeks, I haven't decided yet. If I do go that route, it won't be a standard moss tree...since I can't seem to do anything "normal" & be satisfied.

I've got hospital appointments today & tomorrow, so I won't be getting pics up till later this week, & I still have work to do cleaning up the table. I've also stolen all of the Endler's & fancy guppies for my tank & have more on the way. My Household 6 gets the Danios & maybe a couple Killifish. 

Stay tuned for the 90% complete unveiling this week! Aw man, I have to edit my original post with flora & fauna...that'll be fun.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Rescape of the tank is HERE

Hope y'all like it.


----------

